# Schools in Los Angeles



## RoCcStAr57 (Aug 23, 2007)

Anyone know of any good Brazilian Ju Jitsu schools in Los Angeles?


----------



## D Dempsey (Aug 23, 2007)

Southern california probably has more BJJ blackbelts teaching than any other part of N. America.  Due to the competition I'd be willing to bet that there is a wide variety of high quality instruction near where you live.


----------



## Aaron Fields (Sep 18, 2007)

Gokor's gym is a great place.

Aaron Fields


----------

